# hi I am new here



## knitting gran (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi, I am new here. I was diagnosed last November and  on diet and exercise at the moment. Have lost 6 stone since last May. My last fasting was 5.3.
 Sandra


----------



## kojack (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Sandra
That's some achievement, you must be really delighted with your results.
Tried hard over this holiday period, but sinned a couple of times - pork pies, christmas pudding and an excess of mashed potato done with butter and cream.
Back to reality tomorrow


----------



## rubymurry (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Sandra,

You are doing really well. Its fantastic that you have lost all that weight, was it very difficult? Also your fasting leels were fantastic. keep up the good work.

Hope the New Year is wonderful for you!!!


----------



## ickle (Dec 30, 2008)

wow, that is a wonderful weight loss. I am also a newbie so welcome to this very nice and useful site xxx

ps. I love knitting too
check me out >^..^<
The Knitting Nana
http://www.freewebs.com/rosemary-knitter/index.htm


----------



## knitting gran (Dec 31, 2008)

I think I will have put some back on though the last few days as I have been at the nuts. I usually make xmas cake but didn't bother as I couldn't eat it. I will check your knitting site as this is what keeeps me sane. Sandra


----------

